# Help with my Akita



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi, 

There's a slight chance my japanese akita is pregnant.... but i'm not 100% sure. The only sign i've noticed is her nipples have got so much bigger than what i have ever seen before and she has put ont a tiny amount of weight.
Is there any other signs i could look out for???

Also the past 2/3 days she hasn't been settled, is so clingy and won't lie down she just sit and stares and me and my partner and wants to go out all the time and whinges which she never used to do, is this a sign or is this something else?

Any advice or anything would be much appreciated, i've been up all night with her as she just would not lie in her bed so i stayed up all night with her just because i got a little bit worried about the change in her.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

What makes you think she may be pregnant? Have you witnessed a mating? Do you have an entire male where they could have got together during her season? or has she been out alone?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes we have a male dog aswell and yes have witnessed it.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Then she is highly likely to be pregnant. Get her to the vet - you can have a mismate injection up to around 45 days into the pregnancy. 

And you will need to make sure they are kept apart during her next season. It is not easy keeping entire dogs and bitches together unless you have the facilities, so I would recommend she is spayed.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, but i'm not going to get her a mismate injection, i'd rather her have the puppies, and our male dog is getting done next week at the vets, if you have any advice on how i could make her comfortable for the rest of the pregnancy that would be very welcomed.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, I cannot in all conscience support irresponsible breeding so will let others give you that advice.


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot in all conscience support irresponsible breeding so will let others give you that advice.


Sorry if I am out of place here but as I see it, irrisponsoble or not this person is asking for advice for his pet, don't we as a forum need to help someone asking for advice dispite personal feelings. I am sorry that I cannot offer any advice but have a look online see what you can source out, good luck xx lisa xx


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Loopylisa - I have given the advice that I feel is right. The OP has decided that is not the way for her - that is her choice. My conscience does not support irresponsible breeding - therefore, I personally find it hard to give advice that is against all principles that I hold - that is my choice. There are plenty on her that will be willing to help I am sure. 
I will now bow out of this thread and leave the others to give advice.


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

The mating has happened irresponsible or not so support is now needed by the OP to get through this, pleas ebe helpful rather than critical folks.

There is plenty of information in answer to similar questions on here and the internet, Book of the Bitch is your first port of call after you have been to the Vet to confirm whether or not she is in whelp and how long you've got.

Type in whelping to google and you will start to find out everything you need.

When was she mated? birth is around 63 days afterward

After that you need to get together your whelping kit, find a quiet room that she can go to away from your other dogs, people etc etc


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Irresponsible breeding... I'm not talking out of line, i'm not a little child darling i'm more than aware that if you have a male dog and a female theres a chance she's going to get pregnant, and i never said this was an accident all i've said is i'm not sure if she actually is or not because i would love for her to have puppies it would be perfect, i have the room and the time for them. 

Thanks Lisa x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you for your advice reddogs i am doing that now and i have a spare bedroom that i've made into a room just for her and the puppies when it comes to it.


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Good luck with everything


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

sorry but i agree with dundee you are been irresponsible, do you know how many akitas end up dumped in pounds or rehomed? recently one rescue had atleast 5 dogs in the yorkshire area alone that they had to find space for within 7 days or they would have been sent to the bridge. 
you don't even seem to be aware that your dog is infact an akita (american) not a japanese akita, there is no such breed. there is only the akita which is what your bitch is or the japanese akita inu. is she hip scored or eye checked, does she have auto immue issues in her lines all these things will have been checked by a responsible breeder. are you prepared for the fact that these puppies may not sell, i know of atleast 2 litters this year that have required breed rescue to help with rehoming.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi I would recommend a trip to the vet for a check up. Do you know when her due date is? Like reddogs said the book of the bitch is very good and it gives you some great info on looking after pups too. You can find whelping boxes and a whelping kit on ebay at quite reasonable price but make sure you get the right size box for your bitch. I would try and get her used to staying in her whelping box as much as you can so she feels safe and comfortable. I would also get a digital thermometer so you can take her temp and you may be able to see when she is in her first stages of labour. Good luck and keep us posted. Was the dad your akita or doberman or staff(just curious)?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

the mums the akita and the dads a staff =) thanks for the advice after i've come home from doing the shopping i will certainly get on ebay and have a look and ring the vets i don't know when the due date is or anything yet


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you have a rough idea of when the mating took place?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

it would have been about roughly mid march i should really remember when m other half gets home he'll tell me because it was about 4 days before his sons birthday


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Right ok you might need to get a wiggle on with your bits lol. If the mating took place roughly on 15th march then her due date will be roughly 17th may!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I seem to have been a bit 'irresponsible' with not finding out every single detail and have a friend bringing a whelping box that her large dog had round during the week


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well thats good at least she has a whelping box on the way. Try and get her nice and settled in it over the next few days, the more relaxed she feels in it the better she will feel. Have you got a place where she is seperate from the other dogs? As she will get distressed if she thinks the other dogs can get to her pups. There is still a chance it could be a phantom. Have you tried to feel for movement from the pups, I would think you should be able to feel a bit of movement especially if she has quite a few in her tum. Does she look pregnant?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> the mums the akita and the dads a staff =) thanks for the advice after i've come home from doing the shopping i will certainly get on ebay and have a look and ring the vets i don't know when the due date is or anything yet


Hope you got homes lined up for the pups!
And hope you dont end up with the worse of both breeds...

Good luck to you and the bitch, you'll need it - and make sure you keep a good watch over mum and pups with your other two dogs around...

xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah we have a spare room thats all for her and the puppies, i tried to feel her belly but shes started crying a little and a wasn't pressing hard on it either so i just left it incase i was hurting her, and i do think she looks it she has certainly put a bit of weight on, not as much as i would have thought though


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Japanese Akita Cross » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK

like Dundee im keeping zipped on this one .Hope you are willing to take one back if things don't work out as rescues are full to of crosses similar to this this. see link above.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Oblada said:


> Hope you got homes lined up for the pups!
> And hope you dont end up with the worse of both breeds...
> 
> Good luck to you and the bitch, you'll need it - and make sure you keep a good watch over mum and pups with your other two dogs around...
> ...


Hi, we have three friends that have lovely homes that have said if she is pregnant they would love a puppy, i wouldn't let them go to just anyone i'd rather keep myself if i thought they were going to a home then passed on to somewhere else, yep got room away from the other dogs for her and the puppies and i will be keeping an eye on them more than often. Thanks for your support


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I would take her to vet for a check up just to be on the safe side. It may be a single pup in which case you may be needing some assistance with the birth, best to be on the safe side.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks for the advice i will ring the vet when i get hmoe this afternoon and get a appointment as soon as i can


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

dexter said:


> Japanese Akita Cross » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK
> 
> like Dundee im keeping zipped on this one .Hope you are willing to take one back if things don't work out as rescues are full to of crosses similar to this this. see link above.


I will be willing to take them back if my friends who i'm have known for a long time for whatever reason decide they don't want them, i will be willing to let them stay with me permanently if necessary.

I have checked out that link and my gosh there are some cuties on there!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok let us know how you get on


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dare I ask if they are health tested~~? If not then take Dundees advice and go for the mismate it can be administered up to 48 days later so I believe. You want to be sure your not introducing bad gene pools that may be future mated on.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I think its to late for the mismate mating took place mid march


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

sounds like your getin sorted  good luck with everthing.& dont 4 get pics when they are born xx


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> I seem to have been a bit 'irresponsible' with not finding out every single detail and have a friend bringing a whelping box that her large dog had round during the week


A "bit" irresponsible!

Why on earth have you mated your Akita to your Staff? *Responsible* breeders breed for a purpose with health tested parents that are good representatives of their breed. They don't just let their own dogs of different breeds just get on with it and then start thinking about what might happen two months later! I despair!

Now is not a good time to be finding homes for any pups, let alone crossbreds from parents with no health tests. So many people are having to get rid of their dogs rather than being in a position to take on others. Do your friends have enough experience of dog ownership to take on an Akita cross?

Whelping a litter carries a risk for a bitch, especially with an owner who has no knowledge. For her sake, I hope you do get her to your vet if she seems uncomfortable. They should be able to tell if she is pregnant or not, and if they scan they can tell if she is carrying a large or small litter. If she only has a couple of large pups, she may end up needing a ceasarian (not cheap!). If you had taken her to your vet earlier, they could have told you if she was in whelp or not, and if you intended to continue with the pregnancy (!!) then you would have known to feed her appropriately.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

crikey this is a new one didnt know she were mated with a staff - whats the names going to be?? Akaff, Akishire or Staffita


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

james1 said:


> crikey this is a new one didnt know she were mated with a staff - whats the names going to be?? Akaff, Akishire or Staffita


Not only that, but both dogs are rescues, and the Akita has bitten someone.

The SBT isnt a full SBT but a cross.

What an irresponsible mess. No wonder rescues are over flowing with dogs.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

jilly40 said:


> sounds like your getin sorted  good luck with everthing.& dont 4 get pics when they are born xx


i'm trying to do my best


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> and the Akita has bitten someone.


God no  and it's actually been bred from 



> Irresponsible breeding... I'm not talking out of line, i'm not a little child darling i'm more than aware that if you have a male dog and a female theres a chance she's going to get pregnant, and i never said this was an accident all i've said is i'm not sure if she actually is or not because i would love for her to have puppies it would be perfect, i have the room and the time for them.


Rockromantic - You may not be a child but you don't seem to have taken on board the seriousness of the situation.



> Hi, we have three friends that have lovely homes that have said if she is pregnant they would love a puppy


You may have three homes lined up but are they experienced? There is a risk these puppies could inherit a poor temperament and will need experienced owners to ensure they are well socialised and trained. In addition, three is not many. She is likely to have a large litter than three, and could end up with as many as ten or more. What will you do then? You cannot keep them even if you naively say you can.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hiya, thers no point in going on about being iresponible, it has been done and its too late ofr the mismate so we have to hope the best for these puppies and hope they dont end up in rescue like so many others.

There are alot of members on here who have recently had or are having puppies.

Myself for one and in my 24 years of life, raising a litter of puppies has been the hardest thing I have done! 

You are going to need a sh1t load of newspaper, so get all your mates and family to save up! 
You need to be prepared for the fact that your dog may need a c-section and they are quite costly!
You will need a heat pad, or I used an oil filled radiator next to the bed,
You need to have someone available to stay with her for at least 2 weeks after the puppies are born, as pups can quickly go downhill or be sat on.
Your dog needs to be on puppy food to help them develop and its a good idea to feed her what you are going to wean the pups on.

You need a digital thermomiter to keep an eye on her temp so you can tell when the pups are coming, digital scales to weigh them with and plenty of blankets and towles.


I'm in a bit of a rush so will come back later, sory!

x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I have took on board everything you have all said, and i realise your all right, i've got the vets thursday don't quite know where i'm going to go from here, i'll have to see what happens


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Can I just add do not use a secondhand whelping box. 
You have no idea what bacteria etc. it has on it and scrubbing alone would not help.
Try and just get a massive cardboard box or you could purchase a disposable whelping box online, they arrive in 48hrs.

You will also need vet bed & some cellular blankets to let mum and pups dig and cover themselves.

Best to get puppy milk in just incase needed.

Also if her tummy is that tender to the touch I think you should see your vet today, just incase something has gone badly wrong. *


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope everything is ok with her and the pups but I would deffo get her to the vets today...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Poisongirl has the right idea.

My opinion what's done is done and it can't be fixed, I had a situation myself very simuloar to yours I ended up with springer x amalamute puppies and 10 of them at that.

My best advice is be prepaired to loose sleep and go through hell and back, good luck finding them homes and please keep us updated, I would love to see how they come out.


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm reading this with my mouth wide open - Have I read this right, both are rescue dogs and at least one of them has bitten someone?


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

ruby2ruby said:


> I'm reading this with my mouth wide open - Have I read this right, both are rescue dogs and at least one of them has bitten someone?


I didn't realise these were different breeds that had been mated nor that they were rescue...I didn't think you could breed rescue dogs! unless they wern't from a rescue centre of course lol xx lisa xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

loopylisa2009 said:


> I didn't realise these were different breeds that had been mated nor that they were rescue...I didn't think you could breed rescue dogs! unless they wern't from a rescue centre of course lol xx lisa xx


Sometimes boarding kennels or shelters take in dogs and can't afford or get the funding to spay and nueter pets, the place I got maya was the same and she came to me unspayed.

RockRomantic: Please inform the place you got your dogs from, they may also be able to help and offer advice, I made the bad msitake of not contacting mine despite they had offerd to help and I know things would have been easier.

edit;

Ok I read all the posts and there's none stating that these dogs are from a rescue center just that she has not had them from pups.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> Irresponsible breeding... I'm not talking out of line, i'm not a little child darling i'm more than aware that if you have a male dog and a female theres a chance she's going to get pregnant, and i never said this was an accident all i've said is i'm not sure if she actually is or not because i would love for her to have puppies it would be perfect, i have the room and the time for them.
> 
> Thanks Lisa x


Why did you post this on another thread if you had already mated your Akita/ Staff I would say very irresponsible indeed
http://www.petforums.co.uk/pet-news...hen-you-take-your-pet-shelter.html#post619100

RockRomantic's Avatar	
RockRomantic RockRomantic is offline
Pet Forums Junior Member

Join Date: Apr 2009
Location: UK
Posts: 58
RockRomantic is on a distinguished road
Re: What Really Happens When You Take Your Pet to a Shelter?
Thats awful, i was actually thinking of breeding one of my dogs, but after reading that i don't think i will, thats really sad the way they put them down the poor things


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Great find again Clueless. Superb infact! 
On the flip side though - maybe rockromantic had a change of heart and thought the dog and bitch needed some quality time as they were sooo much in love??? :cryin:


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

I for one think its downright irresponsible - I'm sorry folks - but breeding from rescue dogs really is the lowest of the low.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> I for one think its downright irresponsible - I'm sorry folks - but breeding from rescue dogs really is the lowest of the low.


You and me both.... I've been shocked on here by the number of people who think it perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Im not sure anybody has actually agreed with it but its too late by the sounds of things to change it so the best thing we can do is give advise/support to help make sure the mum & pups are ok


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Dundee said:


> You and me both.... I've been shocked on here by the number of people who think it perfectly acceptable.


trouble is the people on here are only a small fraction of irresponsible breeders there are out there, xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Dundee said:


> You and me both.... I've been shocked on here by the number of people who think it perfectly acceptable.


I don't think it is acceptable- but it's too late for that. This person might me irresponsible or whatever.. but we are ANIMAL lovers on here, and that dog needs her owner to know all she can about pregnancy and looking after puppies.

It does NOT matter what we think of the person, but all you who are replying saying what you think of the person or how irresponsible or whatever it is.

No wonder people are afraid to post things on here anymore! She has come on here to get advice on how best to look after here, and advising people on what is good for them and their pets is what we are here for!

Stop going on about what can't be helped- it has been done- and if you can't give her advice then don't answer!!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm almost been tempted to leave this site because of threads like this. Ok so she made a mistake, ok so her 2 not tested different breed dogs mated and theres a litter coming. I don't condone any of that all our dogs are spayed/neutered but she came asking for advice. You could try actually giving her that instead of attacking her.


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

Dundee said:


> You and me both.... I've been shocked on here by the number of people who think it perfectly acceptable.


It's not acceptable and could have easily have been avoided, I'm sorry but I can't support the actions of someone who purposely crossbred two dogs together - but also two dogs out of rescue. 
These dogs are different breeds, no history, no health tests, I'm sorry but I can't support that 
I agree it is much too late now, but the owner of the dogs wants to really be careful, especially if they do contact the rescues that these dogs come from - there may be stipulations on the rescue contracts that state that the dogs were not to be bred from and should have been spayed and neutered, they may well find themselves in hot water for allowing such a thing to take place and I have known of a case where this kind of situation happened and the rescue took the owners to court to gain ownership of the dogs back - the case was won by rescue and all dogs including the puppies that were left were ordered back to the care of the rescue in question.


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> the mums the akita and the dads a staff =) thanks for the advice after i've come home from doing the shopping i will certainly get on ebay and have a look and ring the vets i don't know when the due date is or anything yet


pity you will not get her the mis mate jab
there are hundreds of these cross mis matings in rescue centres all over the country
most are PTS
sorry this is a tottally iresponsible mating 
what are you going to do with the pups if you can not find suitable homes
another pile of pups for rescue to help


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

on the contray, she will probably be thinking of the dollar :001_unsure:


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> I don't think it is acceptable- but it's too late for that. This person might me irresponsible or whatever.. but we are ANIMAL lovers on here, and that dog needs her owner to know all she can about pregnancy and looking after puppies.
> 
> It does NOT matter what we think of the person, but all you who are replying saying what you think of the person or how irresponsible or whatever it is.
> 
> ...


It's an open forum anyone has the right of reply, it's like me saying if you don't like what you are reading then don't look.



Nicky09 said:


> I'm almost been tempted to leave this site because of threads like this. Ok so she made a mistake, ok so her 2 not tested different breed dogs mated and theres a litter coming. I don't condone any of that all our dogs are spayed/neutered but she came asking for advice. You could try actually giving her that instead of attacking her.


I can't see where she's been attacked, just look at the facts that have been posted, two different breeds, two rescue dogs, one of which has already bitten! Not the best start now is it?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I completely agree with both poisongirl and nicky09.

I feel people need to read other peoples posts also.

No where has the owner stated that they are from a rescue center, just that these dogs have had a not so good previous life.

I do not feel what has happened was right but again it is too late now and it is no good going on about how irresponsible it is, many people chase others off and do not get the advice they need.


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

[
Re: What Really Happens When You Take Your Pet to a Shelter?
Thats awful, i was actually thinking of breeding one of my dogs, but after reading that i don't think i will, thats really sad the way they put them down the poor things[/QUOTE]

its a pity these people who think breeding their cross breed pups is fine don,t visit a rescue centre on the day they PTS the unwanted dogs
it may change their minds on having cute puppies
having worked in rescue and seen the results of these litters
believe me ,its hard
and this was years ago
today its even worse


----------



## neilmunch (May 8, 2009)

hi lisa i have a female akita called sasha and they are brilliant loyal dogs how long ago was it when the male dog mated with her. when sasha was pregnant she was exactly the same as the symptoms your describing very clingy not her usual self thanks neil.

Pets


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thousands of Staffy crosses in rescue not to mention Akitas im just praying these puppies dont add to the statistics


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

neilmunch said:


> hi lisa i have a female akita called sasha and they are brilliant loyal dogs how long ago was it when the male dog mated with her. when sasha was pregnant she was exactly the same as the symptoms your describing very clingy not her usual self thanks neil.
> 
> Pets


She said she thinks it was about 16th of march, so she'll be due very soon.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

yes there are thousands of staff x in rescue, and these puppies are going to be less likely to add to that number if we all stop going on about it and either give the girl some helpful advice, or just don't bother answering.

Hardly anyone has actually answered the question she asked in the 1st place, everyone is spending far too much time bitching and moaning about something that has happened, and its too late to stop, the only thing we can do now is help.

To be honest, I'll be surprised if you haven't already scared the OP away, and you might think ''good''. She might have gone from here but the dog is still pregnant, and will still be no matter how much you disagree on the situation- but the dog deserves you all to stop being silly and give some good advice!


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Well hopefully she will consult a vet for advice.


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> yes there are thousands of staff x in rescue, and these puppies are going to be less likely to add to that number if we all stop going on about it and either give the girl some helpful advice, or just don't bother answering.


These puppies (if the dog is pregnant) are more than likely going to end up a rescue statistic and I don't mean that at all in a nasty way, just pointing to the facts, both breeds can be pretty difficult, I have experience of Staffords, not Akita's - but I would imagine the combination of both breeds is going to be really hard for anyone to take on - both such powerful breeds, in the wrong hands these potential puppies could be a lethal mixture sold to someone that knows nothing of the qualities of each breed.



> Hardly anyone has actually answered the question she asked in the 1st place, everyone is spending far too much time bitching and moaning about something that has happened, and its too late to stop, the only thing we can do now is help.


Unfortunately I know nothing of breeding, it's never interested me in the slightest - I'm the sort of person that has in the past taken on these kinds of dogs when they have ended up in rescue when they have been too difficult for their owners to manage, so been relinquished to rescue, if there is such a word 



> To be honest, I'll be surprised if you haven't already scared the OP away, and you might think ''good''. She might have gone from here but the dog is still pregnant, and will still be no matter how much you disagree on the situation- but the dog deserves you all to stop being silly and give some good advice!


I don't think 'Good' all I do know is for certain is I feel for both dogs that have been put in this kind of situation.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

be prepared for the bitch going into labour, i almost lost mine to whelping complications she had to have an emergency ceasarian it was in the middle of the night so was very expensive, you will also have to watch the bitch constantly for the 1st few weeks after whelping, bitches can be clumsy & accidentally lay or tread on their puppies. I really do hope you find good homes for these puppies but im afraid finding the right homes for such crosses isnt easy, just check out all the rescues all over the country they are full to bursting. Thats my advice Poisongirl..


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

All i think the OP isnt returning as it looks like she isnt getting the round of applause she wanted. Bets in for a OP reply?? 20/1 chance :skep:


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Re: What Really Happens When You Take Your Pet to a Shelter?
Thats awful, i was actually thinking of breeding one of my dogs, but after reading that i don't think i will, thats really sad the way they put them down the poor things[/QUOTE]



Nicky09 said:


> I'm almost been tempted to leave this site because of threads like this. Ok so she made a mistake, ok so her 2 not tested different breed dogs mated and theres a litter coming. I don't condone any of that all our dogs are spayed/neutered but she came asking for advice. You could try actually giving her that instead of attacking her.


I am sorry you feel as if you have to leave a Forum BUT imo I do not like assisting anyone with Iresponsible Matings or for that matter a member who is very untruthful as above post proofs.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Just to clairfy one thing, not that it makes a huge difference to anyone now, neither of the dogs have been in rescue centres, i got them from homes where they weren't being looked after and being beaten by their former owners and locked out in back gardens in all weathers.

Secondly to the person who thinks i'm in it for the 'dollar' i'm not at all my love, im not the homes that i had arranged for the puppies are going their for free, aslong as their going to good homes, which i know which i know the are. I would do everything i possibly can and more so not a single one of them ended up in a resue centre, the rescue centre where i got my first dog from got fined for neglect so thats the last place i'd want them to go BUT ou only have my word for that so think what you want. 

And i know it's not a excuse but thats not what i'm trying to do, im just trying to clear the air, my dog yes has bitten, but you have made it out like she has attacked badly, that was not the case, it was the day after we got her because of her past owner she was scared and very nervous, whilst asleep my idiotic partner prodded her (i can't remember why) and startled her so she bit him, no excuse but he was stupid enough to scare her in that way. that was ages ago in that time her behaviour have imporved so much. 

And regarding any medical issues within them, I have my Akitas papers, medical papers, vet book and everything seems fine she's up to date with all her injections until October i think it was, and the Staff i know the people where he orginally came from and although i've never seen his parents his parents had nothing wrong with them and i know their tempermant has been mentioned, and apart from my Akita haven't bite my partner once when he startled her, her and my staff are the best dogs i have ever come across, my akiat has gotton used to children now she used to growl at them because the people we got her from had a child that used to hit her and kick her and all sorts but she's fine now, and my staff is amazing with kids, and is so protective of my 2 year old godson and i have never known him to be nasty. 
Yeah there breed have a bad rep, but don't judge my dogs by that, they are obediant, playful, friendly and so loyal, i take them everywhere with me, peoples houses, shopping and have never given me a reason to doubt taking them places with me. 

Thanks for your support (to a few) and your critism to others, it has all been taken on board.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

ok it sounds like its too late for the mismate jab, and i wont be commenting on irresponsibility of allowing this litter. Whats done is done.

I am not a breeder, but i would get the book of the bitch asap

I would have a good long read of candys thread - journey of a first time litter - at the top of this page, and then read all about candys puppies. I would also have a read of the chloe cavalier thread.

*I would get lots of newspaper
*whelping kit
*whelping box
*possibly (if bitch will stay still) an ex-ray to ascertain just how many homes you will need
*contact the akita rescue to see if they can help with homing for you - the pups would be homed from your home to home checked responsible forever homes
*have your vet on standby ready for impending labour should anything go wrong
*get her onto a good quality puppy diet now, to help with the growth and development of the puppies - then use the same diet to wean the puppies onto.

3 new homes isnt likely to be enough, so i really really would get in touch with the akita and staff rescues. Most breed rescues dont like using kennels, so the pups are likely to be homed directly from your home. Each new owner would be homechecked with a lifetime of support from the rescue (and you?).


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

HI Just thought I would see how you got on at the vets, hope all went ok.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Not read the full thread or the comments but picked up the jist! 
To the OP Maybe you could pm Devil Dogz (who seems to be on the forum heaps!!!) or her mother, both have experience.
There are several other members that spring to mind!!! some may already have replied!
DT


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> Just to clairfy one thing, not that it makes a huge difference to anyone now, neither of the dogs have been in rescue centres, i got them from homes where they weren't being looked after and being beaten by their former owners and locked out in back gardens in all weathers.


It's as good as rescuing a dog when you look at things from that perspective, if a dog isn't being looked after and you take it on, you are rescuing it out of a horrible situation, in by doing something like it you should be doing the very best that you can.



> Secondly to the person who thinks i'm in it for the 'dollar' i'm not at all my love, im not the homes that i had arranged for the puppies are going their for free


Giving a dog away for free, whether it be to friend or whoever IS the worst thing you can do, I'm not saying charge ridiculous prices for them, just enough to cover the cost of rearing the litter maybe..



> And regarding any medical issues within them, I have my Akitas papers, medical papers, vet book and everything seems fine she's up to date with all her injections until October i think it was


Regarding the health of your Akita, I don't doubt that she isn't a healthy dog, she probably is, but before breeding her with anything...Maybe you should have looked at health testing for the breed itself...along with health testing for Staffordshire Bull Terriers.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

I've read this thread with total disbelief!

How bloody irresponsible and people wonder why we have a rescue crisis!This thread is a very good example!

Some people shouldn't own a goldfish never mind a dog! :frown2: :frown2:

Unbelieveable


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Im still of the thought that what has happened has happened 
(not that I agree with the situation  ) 
but this lady wants help & that is what we all should be here for.
As long as mum & pups arrive safely this is the main concern for all at the moment.
We all need to give the best advice and not scare this lady off, I personally feel support will help & the lady will hopefully have one or other or both of her dogs neutered/spayed.

I think it takes a lot to come on a forum an be honest even if you know what has happened is wrong...
I haven't seen one person say *Well Done" as we all feel the same, but help is here from some of us if you need it hun  *


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Im still of the thought that what has happened has happened
> (not that I agree with the situation  )
> but this lady wants help & that is what we all should be here for.
> As long as mum & pups arrive safely this is the main concern for all at the moment.
> ...


I firmly believe that the OP intended for this VERY thing to happen, as it's been posted on another thread that she was "thinking of breeding" I for one cannot condone those actions, nor do I support them - I own a crossbreed as I felt she was right for me at this moment in time - I don't support intentionally breeding crossbreeds, I don't support people breeding from dogs that have come out of horrific situations as these dogs should be given the best life possible and shown what it is like to be a dog that is loved and respected as a dog, without the dog having to worry about where the next meal or smack is coming from, these dogs should be allowed to live a peaceful existence with the peace of mind that nothing bad was going to be allowed to happen to them. By doing what the OP has done they have failed miserably as a responsible owner - as responsible people wouldn't have allowed anything like this to happen in the first place, both dogs should have been spayed and neutered within weeks/months of being homed to the OP especially as these dogs were different breeds and different sexes as anyone with an ounce of sense would have seen that the inevitable was eventually going to happen. I know dogs can be kept seperate if owners feel spaying and neutering a dog isn't an option, but you've got to be dedicated in keeping them seperate. I notice the OP also has a Doberman, how do they know this dog hasn't played a part in siring a possible litter - this litter could infact have two different sires, now how irresponisble is that? Of course I'm only speculating, but if the dog isn't neutered it's highly possible!
As a dog owner I'm far from perfect - but I do know the difference between what is right and what is really wrong.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

this was intentional? - omfg! i was under the impression it was an accidental mating from a naieve iresponsible owner. OK, imho although my previous advice stands, this should have been thought about before the act! If you are intentionally breeding an animal then surely you should have done your homework first?, regardless of the breeds involved?

What a bl**dy stupid thing to do!, and i will go out on a limb now and say perhaps both dogs and pups should be rehomed! They dont deserve to be treated this way.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

The reality is that a lot of these so called 'accidents' are intentional or 'semi' intentional - as in the accident is suddenly great because we always wanted pups etc.... We've heard it all before as well as all the excuses under the sun, and all the reassurances that they will keep all the puppies that can't be homed.... etc etc etc...

This forum and others are full of it. Personally, I cannot give advice in these cases - it goes against everything I believe in. There are others who are prepared to help then great. If not, then there are vets.... what did people do before the advent of computers and forums? Everything is expected immediately handed to them on a plate (I'm old enough to remember a time when 'instant knowledge' wasn't available.

Small-fluffy - I admire that you can be so generous - however



> I haven't seen one person say *Well Done" as we all feel the same, but help is here from some of us if you need it hun


That may be now, but as soon as the puppies are here it will be how wonderful they are, what a fantastic experience it was etc etc and sadly is not a great example to set others who may be considering the same irresponsible breeding.


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*I understand what you are all saying, and do NOT agree with any part of this mating.  :crying:

It makes me very sad that I spent 25+ years having pets which were neutered and researching my final breed thoroughly, showing them & spending £100's to make sure, before having these 2 pups Im now blessed with.

And I thought it would be a wonderful experience after waiting so many years..
The reality is not quite how people think. Don't get me wrong I love these pups unconditionally, but the boy is not thriving and we have to help his mum feed him on the hour every hour just to make sure he gets from one day to the next.. 1 step forward 2 back

I think a lot of people think wham bamb yeah cute pups 

I know how hard having Akita's are, such a strong breed & extremely stubborn. But I can not even contemplate what these cross pups will be like 

If the mating was planned it is disgraceful to say the least & cruel to the potential pups at best.

I do not have any intention of offering congratulations but I will offer support to all wherever I can as I care for animals who have owners who make such thoughtless mistakes.... :crying: :crying:

And hoping against hope that the owners learn from this..*


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i was reading that thread a few times and tbh i have a few issues with it....

...im all for helping members, giving advice, not judging and i also dont mind crossbreeding as long done responsibly ....

...but the op doesnt seem to understand or isnt bothered that this intentionall mating comes with alot of issues already put forward by other posters and is most likly to produce future rescue dogs/puppies.

Even after other people pointed out whats the issue is she seems still be convinced that she hasnt doen nothing wrong with this mating, and this sentence surely proves that:
"I seem to have been *a bit* 'irresponsible' with not finding out every single detail"..... 

Another issue of mine is, pregnant or not (even though pregnant is more serious), if a dog yelps in pain because its being touched gently on the belly i for one wouldnt wait till thursday with the vet appointment.

I for one understand why people are reluctant to offer advice and i feel very concerned for those puppies and their future.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

hope you get on ok at the vet and hope mum and pups are ok, we need piccies when they arrive lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Natik said:


> i was reading that thread a few times and tbh i have a few issues with it....
> 
> ...im all for helping members, giving advice, not judging and i also dont mind crossbreeding as long done responsibly ....
> 
> ...


i missed that about her "crying when you touch her belly" thats not normal, Natiks right you need to get her to a vet ASAP!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> this was intentional? - omfg! i was under the impression it was an accidental mating from a naieve iresponsible owner. OK, imho although my previous advice stands, this should have been thought about before the act! If you are intentionally breeding an animal then surely you should have done your homework first?, regardless of the breeds involved?
> 
> What a bl**dy stupid thing to do!, and i will go out on a limb now and say perhaps both dogs and pups should be rehomed! They dont deserve to be treated this way.


No offence against the OP as im just airing my mouth, but chatting to a website when its so long down the road of pregnancy for ideas on how to help, is probably the result of an intended successful mating and her wanting to get some last minute ideas as how to manage the problem. I wish the OP every bit of success, though I wouldnt like her job. And I hope this experience at least makes her relise the more important issues in life


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyway

How did it go at the vets? did you bring the appointment forward?


----------

